# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  RAČUN ZA LEONARDU

## LeeLoo

....evo,otvaram novi topic s računom za malu Leonardicu..(kopiram s prijašnjeg topica...):


ZA LEONARDU GIANNINI 

Erste&Steiermaerkische bank d.d. Rijeka SC Labin 
Žiro račun: 2402006-1031262160 
Poziv na broj: 05-81400011-8701771484 
Svrha: za Leonardu

----------


## pinocchio

hvala leeloo  :Heart:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## Indi

:Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Love:  Leonardi
Hvala Lee Loo

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

:Heart:

----------


## daddycool

:Heart:

----------


## berlinka

:Heart:

----------


## Deja2

:Heart:

----------


## miki_mef

:Heart:

----------


## Irchi

:Heart:

----------


## momze

:Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

Hvala ti.   :Heart:

----------


## daisy2005

:Heart:

----------


## ivona

:Heart:

----------


## Bambi

:Heart:

----------


## petra

hvala Leeloo  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Kod placanja internetom javlja da ovo nije ispravno uneseno:
Poziv na broj: 05-81400011-8701771484 

Kako razdvojiti, sto napisati (ili samo upisati ovaj drugi broj bez crtice)?

----------


## TIGY

:Heart:

----------


## tweety

> Kod placanja internetom javlja da ovo nije ispravno uneseno:
> Poziv na broj: 05-81400011-8701771484 
> 
> Kako razdvojiti, sto napisati (ili samo upisati ovaj drugi broj bez crtice)?


sutra probam, pa javim.možda samo drugi poziv na broj

----------


## LeeLoo

.....još su mi neke cure javile da nešto ne štima u broju računa.Provjerim tijekom jutra pa vam se odmah javim.  :Love:

----------

leeLoo  :Heart:

----------


## TATA MATA

LeeLoo...fala ti !

----------


## BHany

:Heart:

----------


## Ivček

Radim u Erste pa sam provjerila, račun je ok.
05 ide u model (mala kućica), a u poziv na broj 81400011-8701771484, slobodno se može staviti u poziv i samo 8701771484.

----------


## LeeLoo

> Radim u Erste pa sam provjerila, račun je ok.
> *05 ide u model (mala kućica), a u poziv na broj 81400011-8701771484, slobodno se može staviti u poziv i samo 8701771484*.


hvala ti.  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

:Heart:

----------


## Mayaa

:Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:

----------


## pcelica

:Heart:

----------


## Mama Natasa

:Heart:

----------


## pipi1

:Heart:

----------


## nikazd

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

:Heart:

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## Dijana

:Heart:

----------


## Linda

> Radim u Erste pa sam provjerila, račun je ok. 
> 05 ide u model (mala kućica), a u poziv na broj 81400011-8701771484, slobodno se može staviti u poziv i samo 8701771484.


Ipak mi javlja da je neispravan poziv na broj.

----------


## Mayaa

i meni... danas ću otić direktno na banku  :/

----------


## fjora

> Radim u Erste pa sam provjerila, račun je ok.
> 05 ide u model (mala kućica), a u poziv na broj 81400011-8701771484, slobodno se može staviti u poziv i samo 8701771484.


meni nije prolazilo kad sam u model (malu kućiciu pisala 05) pa onda nisam stavila ništa u "malu kućicu" nego sve u "veliku kućicu" - poziv na broj i 05 i sve ostalo i onda je prošlo.

----------


## Amalthea

Prvi dio poziva na broj je neispravan; mora biti 2, a ne 1.

Ipak, dovoljno je napisati samo drugi dio *8701771484*.

Hvala LeeLoo   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Ali onda bez modela 05

----------


## Amalthea

Evo, na mebanetu (Međimurska banka) prolazi

*05
81400012-8701771484*

Budući da je Ivček rekla da je dovoljno napisati samo drugi broj, pretpostavljam da kontrolna znamenka prvog broja ne utječe na to da novci sjednu na pravo mjesto.[/b]

----------


## Linda

:Heart:  Hvala, prošlo je.  :Heart:  

Dakle, ako još netko dvoji-
Žiro račun: *2402006-1031262160* 
Poziv na broj: *8701771484*

----------


## Angelina Bell

Umjesto modela 05 stavite 00 (ako ne ide)

 :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

Na RBA prolazi bez modela

----------


## aida33

odlicna ideja   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Barem nešto što još možemo učiniti. Hvala, Leeloo.

----------


## daisy2005

Neugodno mi priznati, ali token mi uglavnom služi za provjere  :Embarassed:  Mislila sam otići do banke, ali mi je gužva na poslu, pa molim pomoć.
RBA, pod *naziv primatelja*, što upisati; Leonardu, ili...?

----------


## nevena

Ne prolazi mi na niti jedan nacini. niti sa modelom 05, niti 00 a niti kad samo upisem Poziv na broj: 8701771484, bez modela. Probala sam sve kombinacije. Sta da radim? u pitanju je ZABA. jel netko uplacivao preko te banke?

----------


## Amalthea

nevena, ovo će ti proći:
(stvar je u pogrešnoj kontrolnoj znamenci prvog dijela poziva na broj koja mora biti 2, a ne 1)




> Evo, na mebanetu (Međimurska banka) prolazi
> 
> *05
> 81400012-8701771484*
> 
> Budući da je Ivček rekla da je dovoljno napisati samo drugi broj, pretpostavljam da kontrolna znamenka prvog broja ne utječe na to da novci sjednu na pravo mjesto.[/b]

----------


## hrčkić

:Heart:

----------


## Mukica

meni kad ne prolazi ni jedan model ja ostavim prazno kucicu za model i sisam dalje
i uvijek prodje i bez toga (HYPOnet)

----------


## LeeLoo

> Hvala, prošlo je.  
> 
> Dakle, ako još netko dvoji-
> Žiro račun: *2402006-1031262160* 
> Poziv na broj: *8701771484*



PROBAJTE TAKO,KAKO KAŽE LINDA.JAVLJAJTE MI AKO IDE...

----------


## LeeLoo

> Neugodno mi priznati, ali token mi uglavnom služi za provjere  Mislila sam otići do banke, ali mi je gužva na poslu, pa molim pomoć.
> RBA, pod *naziv primatelja*, što upisati; Leonardu, ili...?


za leonardu giannini

----------


## daisy2005

Uspjela sam! Hvala LeeLoo   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

LeeLoo, ako mozes provjeriti SWIFT i IBAN kodove, jer vjerujem da ima jos ljudi iz inostranstva koji bi uplatili.

----------


## Zdenka2

Što treba upisati u adresu primatelja? Preko ZABE ne mogu uplatiti bez toga?

----------


## seni

> LeeLoo, ako mozes provjeriti SWIFT i IBAN kodove, jer vjerujem da ima jos ljudi iz inostranstva koji bi uplatili.


da.

leeloo, hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

Ne treba nista upisati pod adresa i sjediste primatelja???

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ne treba nista upisati pod adresa i sjediste primatelja???


Meni ne prima uplatu bez toga.

----------


## nevena

hvala Almathea. Uspjela sam. bila je stvar u tome, da sam najprije iskopirala broj pa nije islo a onda sam ga fizicki ukucavala broj po broj i proslo je.

drago mi je da barem na neki nacin mogu pomoci   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne treba nista upisati pod adresa i sjediste primatelja???
> 
> 
> Meni ne prima uplatu bez toga.


A, da, nisam vidjela tvoj post gore - ni meni ne prima uplatu bez toga.

----------


## nevena

Zdenka, u adresu primatelja sam pod sjediste napisala  Rijeka, a pod adresa: SC Labin i proslo mi je. Bitno je da su sve kolone popunjene.

----------


## Mony

Thanks, nevena!

----------


## Mony

Evo, proslo je.

----------


## LeeLoo

> Zdenka, u adresu primatelja sam pod sjediste napisala  Rijeka, a pod adresa: SC Labin i proslo mi je. Bitno je da su sve kolone popunjene.


IDE OVAKO?????? a za te kodove sam vec pitala,cekam odgovor...

----------


## Zara01

Niti jedna kombinacija poziva na broj mi ne funkcionira 

Ah, Zaba  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Jel' moze bez poziva na broj???

----------


## Mony

Ja tako upisala - ne znam koliko su ti podaci od presudne vaznosti - nadam se da se nece zagubiti  :? 


Zara, ja sam prvu malenu kucicu ostavila praznu, a u drugu upisala: 8701771484

----------


## AdioMare

> nevena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdenka, u adresu primatelja sam pod sjediste napisala  Rijeka, a pod adresa: SC Labin i proslo mi je. Bitno je da su sve kolone popunjene.
> 
> 
> IDE OVAKO?????? a za te kodove sam vec pitala,cekam odgovor...


Ide što god da pod adresu staviš, ali svakako je bolje napisati kako treba.
Ako je netko već napravio uplatu preko ZABE, molim da mi način kopi-pejsta ovdje ili na PP.

----------


## fjora

> Ne prolazi mi na niti jedan nacini. niti sa modelom 05, niti 00 a niti kad samo upisem Poziv na broj: 8701771484, bez modela. Probala sam sve kombinacije. Sta da radim? u pitanju je ZABA. jel netko uplacivao preko te banke?


ja sam - pročitaj moj predhodni mail (na prošloj stranici)

----------


## Zara01

> Zara, ja sam prvu malenu kucicu ostavila praznu, a u drugu upisala: 8701771484



Tako sam probala i javlja gresku

Neispravno upisan poziv na broj (dozvoljen unos samo brojki i crtica) 

 :?

----------


## BusyBee

> Neispravno upisan poziv na broj (dozvoljen unos samo brojki i crtica)


Ako si kopi-pejstala broj, ostao ti je i koji razmak.

----------


## fjora

trebaš sama upisati.
 u 1. kućicu ništa 
u 2. kućicu 05-81400012-8701771484

----------


## nevena

Ovako: pod naziv primatelja sam napisala Erstesta... bank.
POd sjediste sam napisala: Rijeka
Pod adresa sam napisala: SC Labin.
PO svrha uplate: Za Leonardu Gianinni

ove kolone nisu od presudne vaznosti ali je bitno da su sve popunjene jer u protivnom ne prolazi nalog za uplatu. Ovi podaci za adresu su dovoljni da se tocno zna na koju konrektnu banku se odnosi uplata. Vjerojatno nema u Labinu puno podruznica ove banke. Pretpostavljam da je to jedina. 

Pod poziv na broj sam upisala: 05 81400012-8701771484 . S tim da kada sam samo kopirala (sa ctrl C i ctrl V) broj sa vasih postova nije mi proslo, tj javljalo mi je da je nalog odbijen i da prihvaca samo brojeve i crtice. Onda sam isla ukucavati broj po broj i uredno mi je nalog zaprimljen i realiziran. Vjerojatno je to kopiranje shvacao kao kopiranje slike ili neceg drugog a ne kako odvojene znamenke i zato mi je i javljao poruku da prihvaca samo brojeve i crtice. E da, radi se o ZABI. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...za one kodove-javio stric da mora otvoriti devizni račun pa će mi javiti kodove.Moze?

----------


## Zara01

Od silnih kombinacija se valjda zblesirao nalog, kada sam uzela novi nalog i ponovo sve upisala onda je proslo  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

vidim da sam spora.   :Embarassed:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Ovako: pod naziv primatelja sam napisala Erstesta... bank.
> POd sjediste sam napisala: Rijeka
> Pod adresa sam napisala: SC Labin.
> PO svrha uplate: Za Leonardu Gianinni
> 
> ove kolone nisu od presudne vaznosti ali je bitno da su sve popunjene jer u protivnom ne prolazi nalog za uplatu. Ovi podaci za adresu su dovoljni da se tocno zna na koju konrektnu banku se odnosi uplata. Vjerojatno *nema* u Labinu puno podruznica ove banke. Pretpostavljam da je to jedina. 
> 
> Pod poziv na broj sam upisala: 05 81400012-8701771484 . S tim da kada sam samo kopirala (sa ctrl C i ctrl V) broj sa vasih postova nije mi proslo, tj javljalo mi je da je nalog odbijen i da prihvaca samo brojeve i crtice. Onda sam isla *ukucavati broj po broj* i uredno mi je nalog zaprimljen i realiziran. Vjerojatno je to kopiranje shvacao kao kopiranje slike ili neceg drugog a ne kako odvojene znamenke i zato mi je i javljao poruku da prihvaca samo brojeve i crtice. E da, radi se o ZABI. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla


..u Labinu je smo jedna podružnica erste banke,i - mozda da ukucavate BROJ PO BROJ?  :Love:   :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Plaćanje preko ZABE: poslušala sam Fjoru i stavila cijeli poziv na broj u jednu kućicu - dakle bez modela; 05-81400011-8701771484. Po savjetu sam napisala sjedište Rijeka i adresa SC Labin. Prošlo je u redu, nadam se da će doći u redu.

----------


## Gemini

> Ivček prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Radim u Erste pa sam provjerila, račun je ok.
> 05 ide u model (mala kućica), a u poziv na broj 81400011-8701771484, slobodno se može staviti u poziv i samo 8701771484.
> 
> 
> meni nije prolazilo kad sam u model (malu kućiciu pisala 05) pa onda nisam stavila ništa u "malu kućicu" nego sve u "veliku kućicu" - poziv na broj i 05 i sve ostalo i onda je prošlo.


meni je isto tek ovako prošlo zaba

----------


## anchie76

Draga Leonarda neka te sreca prati u zivotu   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

> ...za one kodove-javio stric da mora otvoriti devizni račun pa će mi javiti kodove.Moze?


Cekamo...Hvala ti!  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Heart:

----------


## Ineska

:Heart:

----------


## Maruška

:Heart:

----------


## white_musk

hvala LeeLoo  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

za one cure koje imaju račun u erste banci:
u polje "iznos u korist računa" upisujete samo poziv pod broj 8701771484.

----------


## Elly

Placam preko PBZ-a, trebam li u primatelj upisati Leonardu, ili mi treba ime njenog strica?

----------


## Elly

Preko PBZ-a prolazi ako se u poziv na broj upise 00 (a u slijedece polje 81400011-8701771484).

----------


## snorki

Cure, ovaj racun ce biti duze otvoren???? 
Planiram uskoro u HR pa sam mislila odozdo uplatit.

----------


## snorki

mislim, dole u HR

----------


## LeaB

Sve je prošlo bez problema.

U mislima s Virgo  :Heart:

----------


## Tessa

Hvala LeeLoo  :Heart:  
Na RBA prošlo bez modela.

U mislima s Virgo i obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## Annie

:Heart:

----------


## LeaB

> Na RBA prošlo bez modela.


Zar nije ovo nužno da lova dobro sjedne?

----------


## Natasa30

> ...za one kodove-javio stric da mora otvoriti devizni račun pa će mi javiti kodove.Moze?


Molim te javi cim dobijes kodove jer nemogu upalati bez toga i da mora biti devizni racun.  :Heart:

----------


## kalimero

Meni kod PBZ nije prolazilo sa  model 05 , nego bez tog broja , a poziv na br. mi je prihvatilo 81400012-8701771484 ,sve drugo OK. valda će sjesti na pravi račun.

----------


## LeeLoo

...bilo bi ok da uspijem svako toliko saznat kolika svota je prikupljena,ne?

----------


## Leina mama

> ...bilo bi ok da uspijem svako toliko saznat kolika svota je prikupljena,ne?


Je, bilo bi... i molim te, LeeLoo, javljaj nam kak je Leonardica, dal je izašla iz bolnice, gdje i s kim će živjeti, i kako se nosi s prazninom oko sebe   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> LeeLoo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...bilo bi ok da uspijem svako toliko saznat kolika svota je prikupljena,ne?
> 
> 
> Je, bilo bi... i molim te, LeeLoo, javljaj nam kak je Leonardica, dal je izašla iz bolnice, gdje i s kim će živjeti, i kako se nosi s prazninom oko sebe


LeeLoo, da, bilo bi OK. 
I potpisujem da nas obavjestavas svako toliko o Leonardi. 

I predlazem da se Leonarde sjetimo za blagdane i njen rodjendan, tako da i od nas dobije pokloncic, barem neki simbolicni 
(novci na racun, ili mozda neka igracka poslana postom ili da to Lee skupi pa joj preda (LeeLoo, sori sto ti zadajem posla   :Embarassed:   :Kiss: , ali stalno mislim na Leu i kako bi joj mogli barem malo pomoci...).

----------


## Nika

:Heart:

----------


## kikic

> I predlazem da se Leonarde sjetimo za blagdane i njen rodjendan, tako da i od nas dobije pokloncic, barem neki simbolicni 
> (novci na racun, ili mozda neka igracka poslana postom ili da to Lee skupi pa joj preda (LeeLoo, sori sto ti zadajem posla   , ali stalno mislim na Leu i kako bi joj mogli barem malo pomoci...).


Ovo svakako
 :Heart:

----------


## ninet

:Heart:  Divna ideja...

----------


## snorki

> Elly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I predlazem da se Leonarde sjetimo za blagdane i njen rodjendan, tako da i od nas dobije pokloncic, barem neki simbolicni 
> (novci na racun, ili mozda neka igracka poslana postom ili da to Lee skupi pa joj preda (LeeLoo, sori sto ti zadajem posla   , ali stalno mislim na Leu i kako bi joj mogli barem malo pomoci...).
> 
> 
> Ovo svakako


i ja potpisujem  :Heart:  Ako neko moze, koliko moze i sta vec moze (novci, igracke, odjeca i sl.)
s time da je mozda bolje da poklone saljemo na adresu Rode????Da ne bi bilo kakve zbrke. Mislim da je tako jednostavnije.

----------


## martina123

:Heart:  ... (hvala ti)

----------


## AdioMare

> Je, bilo bi... i molim te, LeeLoo, javljaj nam kak je Leonardica, dal je izašla iz bolnice, gdje i s kim će živjeti, i kako se nosi s prazninom oko sebe


Ovo će mi biti najvažnije saznati, tako sam se emotivno vezala uz nju za sve ovo vrijeme, da ne postoji rodbinska veza kojom bi mi mogla biti bliža.. u stvari, živim za dan kada će Leeloo reći da je sasvim dobro.. i da se smije...
A sa svim ostalim prijedlozima cura se slažem.. ŠTO GOD treba...

----------


## daisy2005

> LeeLoo, da, bilo bi OK. 
> I potpisujem da nas obavjestavas svako toliko o Leonardi. 
> 
> I predlazem da se Leonarde sjetimo za blagdane i njen rodjendan, tako da i od nas dobije pokloncic, barem neki simbolicni 
> (novci na racun, ili mozda neka igracka poslana postom ili da to Lee skupi pa joj preda (LeeLoo, sori sto ti zadajem posla  , ali stalno mislim na Leu i kako bi joj mogli barem malo pomoci...).


Apsolutno, ovo sam i ja mislila. LeeLoo, unaprijed ti hvala  :Love:

----------


## Janoccka

Ja mislim da bi slanje poklona bilo nezgodno i za LeeLoo i za Rodu... Bolje uplatiti novac. 
Ako nešto konkretno bude potrebno, LeeLoo uvijek ovdje može zatražiti pomoć   :Heart:

----------


## daisy2005

Janoccka, svakako novaca, ali nekako su pokloni osobniji, topliji  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćemo se nekako uspjeti dogovoriti da dobije nešto poklona (ne mora biti puno poklona, niti moraju biti veliki, praktičnosti radi, ali nešto što će je razveseliti i omogućiti da se osjeti posebno i još više voljeno).  :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Janoccka

Ja vjerujem da će takve stvari dobivati od svoje obitelji i da će oni znati pogoditi ONO....
No, to je samo moje mišljenje....

----------


## Mayaa

> Tessa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na RBA prošlo bez modela.
> 
> 
> Zar nije ovo nužno da lova dobro sjedne?


samo treba izbacit onaj "05".

----------


## ruby

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## renci

:Heart:

----------


## leonarda

:Heart:

----------


## mali fran

ja ću probati sutra, pa se javim ako mi kaj ne štima!

----------


## Leina mama

A šta mislite o tome da Leonardine rođendane obilježimo na neki poseban način, npr. organiziranjem nekih susreta, događanja, predavanja na temu sigurnosti u prometu, autosjedalicama, djeci bez roditelja, organizacijom humanitarnih koncerata ili nečeg sličnog od čega bi novac bio uplaćivan djeci koja su izgubila roditelje u prometnim (ili nekim drugim) nesrećama.

Možda to Leonarda ne bi sada znala vrednovati, ali kad odraste mogla bi shvatiti koliko nas je pogodila njena tragedija i koliko smo cijenili njenu mamu.

Možda bi taj dan mogao dobiti i neki službeni naziv, npr. Dan Rodinih forumaša ili Dan djece bez roditelja...

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja vjerujem da će takve stvari dobivati od svoje obitelji i da će oni znati pogoditi ONO....
> No, to je samo moje mišljenje....


Slažem se. Obitelj je tu, ona nije sama, pa pogledajte koliko je nas koji bi joj dali sve, a što tek za nju osjeća ostatak njene obitelji?
Važno je da Leeloo zna da smo voljni pomoći financijski i bilo kako drugačije i sad i ubuduće. Ostalo treba prepustiti obitelji.

----------


## kalimero

Da nešto treba, slažem se . Pokloni - šta , koji poklon ? Trebalo bi dobro poznavati osobu da bi pogodili ono što ju raduje. Nama može biti nešto simpa a njoj nezanimljivo. Poklon samo radi poklona ne bi trebao biti kupljen.
Trebamo razmisliti i nešto pametno smisliti, da se i mi uključimo sa foruma, a i da nju obradujemo. 
Meni se momentalno prihvatljivijim čini DAN za djecu bez roditelja , a rođendan ostaviti da slavi u krugu rodbine i bliskih prijatelja.
No još treba ideja i prijedloga.

----------


## maria71

može m inetko ili tu ili na pp napisati što pišem na uplatnicu,ako plaćam s pošte

----------


## mamaineven

U primatelj napišeš Leonarda Giannini, Zagreb
Onda model 05 pa broj računa primatelja 2402006-1031262160
poziv na broj odobrenja 81400011-8701771484
opis plačanja: za Leonardu

----------


## irenask

neki spomendan sa svrhom je svakako dobra ideja
 :heart:

----------


## daisy2005

Uh Kalimero


> Poklon samo radi poklona ne bi trebao biti kupljen.


  :Sad:  Mislim da stvarno nitko od cura nije mislio poklanjati reda radi  :Sad:  Ja znam da ja definitivno nisam, nego jednostavno imamo potrebu nešto baš za nju napraviti. (ja inače ne volim poklanjanje reda radi, uvijek poklon mora imati smisla) Svi smo van sebe i ponijele su nas emocije, iako ja shvaćam da je to vjerojatno nepraktično da joj pošaljemo stotine poklona... Ja volim poklanjati i moje dijete se raduje poklonima-igračke, slikovnice... pa me je i to vodilo. Sviđa mi se ova ideja sa spomendanom i slažem se da je vjerojatno praktičnija, ali mi se malo ideja o danu djece bez roditelja čini tužnom, ne znam  :Sad:  U svakom slučaju, mislim da moramo nešto napraviti i za Leonardu i za Virgo i za malu Lauricu  :Crying or Very sad:  Najbolje da razmišljamo i sigurna sam da ćemo nešto lijepo i pametno smisliti.  :Heart:

----------


## pasam

Ja danima sve pratim, ...ali nikako da napišem bilo kakvu riječ.

Proslijedila sam u firmi u kojoj radim ove brojeve za uplatu, pa se nadam da ćemo barem materijalno malo pomoći.
Kako se može uplatiti iz inozemstva?

Samo se pitam, zašto je sudbina tako okrutna?

----------


## kalimero

Daisy 2005 oprosti nisam mislila da će itko malenoj kupiti poklon radi reda, nego sam mislila reći da je jako teško znati šta koga raduje. Mi bi kupili ono što mislimo da bi ju obradovalo, a to može biti promašaj.
To govorim iz vastitog iskustva i sa poklonima za djecu i za odrasle, mora se jako poznavati osoba ( nevezano za rođoš čuti njene želje) i znati što bi ju istinski obradovalo.

----------


## branka1

Nevjerojatno. I meni je prošlo tek kad sam ukucavala brojku po brojku. Na ZABAi.Inače redovito kopi-pejstvam brojece računa

----------


## hildegard

:Heart:

----------


## Tessa

*Mayaa (napisa)*



> LeaB (napisa):
> Tessa (napisa):
> 
> Na RBA prošlo bez modela.
> 
> Zar nije ovo nužno da lova dobro sjedne?
> 
> 
> samo treba izbacit onaj "05".


Mislila sam na izbazivanje "05". Ispričavam se ako sam bila nejasna.

----------


## daisy2005

Kalimero, sve je OK, ovih dana sam stvarno jako tužna i neispavana i... Pa me je ta rečenica nekako pogodila, ali znam da nije bilo loših primisli  :Heart:

----------


## slonić tonić

Kako možemo uplatiti mi iz BiH?

----------


## ninet

Moci ce kad otvore devizni racun. Javice nam LeeLoo

----------


## LeeLoo

Evo drage Rode SWIFT koda: *ESBCHR22*
Žiro račun - isti.
Poziv na broj: *7700906288* ( a u onu kućicu malu ispred upisati 00 ili 05 ili prazno)
Svrha- za Leonardu Giannini
 :Heart:

----------


## ninet

:Heart:  hvala.

----------


## Leki

:Heart:

----------


## slonić tonić

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gemini

Je li bilo već neko izvješće koliko smo sakupili?

----------


## Sanja

Draga LeeLoo, puno ti hvala na trudu.   :Love:  

Svakako javi ako postoji bilo što što ćemo još moći učiniti. Također nam redovno javljaj kako je malena, svi mislimo na nju.   :Love:  

I da, reci, hoće li ovaj račun biti otvoren kroz duže vrijeme? Naime, mm i ja smo pričali o tome kako ne bismo voljeli da naš prilog ostane jednokratan.

----------


## AdioMare

I ja bih željela da račun ostane otvoren dulje vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da će tako i biti?

----------


## LeeLoo

> I ja bih željela da račun ostane otvoren dulje vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da će tako i biti?


...budemo se raspitali.  :Heart:

----------


## ninet

Ja sljedece sedmice dolazim u Hr...pa cu pokusati uplatiti otamo jer su me ovdje ispeglali....ne mogu uplatiti ako nemam vlastiti devizni racun, a za otvaranje mi treba dokumentacije ko da vadim pasos...Ako ne, ostavicu novac nekoj od forumasica....uglavnom, ne odustajem.  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## daisy2005

> I da, reci, hoće li ovaj račun biti otvoren kroz duže vrijeme? Naime, mm i ja smo pričali o tome kako ne bismo voljeli da naš prilog ostane jednokratan.


LeeLoo, bilo bi super kad bi uspjeli baš neki njen račun otvoriti, tako da to stvarno bude trajno, a ne da jednokratno pomognemo i to je to. LeeLoo, puno ti hvala  :Love:

----------


## Foška

napokon skupih hrabrosti utipkat tamo Danielino prezime   :Crying or Very sad:  
jos mi ne ide nikako u glavu da se to dogodilo   :Sad:  
malu Leonardu sam "upoznala" samo dok je bila jos u trbuhu   :Crying or Very sad:  

u ovakvim je teskim situacijma za nas koji smo malo dalje svakako bolje skupit neke novcice na racun nego zakrcit Glas Istre s osmrtnicama

pusa ze tebe, LeeLoo

----------


## snorki

> Ja sljedece sedmice dolazim u Hr...pa cu pokusati uplatiti otamo jer su me ovdje ispeglali....ne mogu uplatiti ako nemam vlastiti devizni racun, a za otvaranje mi treba dokumentacije ko da vadim pasos...Ako ne, ostavicu novac nekoj od forumasica....uglavnom, ne odustajem.


i ja sam isto to planirala. Ali mislim da cu tek za mjesec-dva preko HR  :Rolling Eyes:  Kontam jos kako da uradim i sta je najednostavnije :/

----------


## Paula

> Moci ce kad otvore devizni racun. Javice nam LeeLoo


Nažalost na devizni raćun prema Hrv. zakonima može uplaćivati nvac samo vlasnik računa - mi smo iz istog razloga zatvorili račun a cijela prića je bila nedugo na tv-u. 

I ja bih voljela da račun ostane otvoren - još više bih voljela uplatiti joj višekratno u svrhu školovanja - mislim da će joj tada najviše i trebati (sada će joj sigurno pomoći i grad a kroz koju godinu tko zna). I mali iznosi kroz duže vrijeme bi joj puno značili

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja se nadam i želim vjerovati da će joj pomoći Zagrebačko sveučilište.

----------

